
World Models with a Reservoir Computing Twist - baylearn
https://ctallec.github.io/world-models/
======
baylearn
Background information about Reservoir Computing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reservoir_computing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reservoir_computing)

World Models paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1803.10122.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1803.10122.pdf)
[https://worldmodels.github.io](https://worldmodels.github.io)

Previous HN Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16860247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16860247)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16860247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16860247)

